# My Father's Day Beers - Meantime And Moa



## bconnery (8/9/08)

As posted in another thread my wife put together a mixed case of Meantime and Moa beers for father's day / birthday. 




I also received Meantime IPA and London Porter and some others from Dad. 

The Meantime beers are always good of course. I've managed to try most of the range available here now. 
The Meantime Pale ale was very nice, but we are a bit spoiled for APAs round this way these days in my book, both commercial and home brewed... 
I also don't think the wheat had travelled so well. Nice enough but fresh is always best. 

I'm saving the IPA and the London Porter for, well something, they are both excellent beers...

The Moa beers are all new to me but they all look very interesting. 

I tried the Harvest, a wheat with Nelson Sauvin :icon_drool2: and Marlbrough cherries. 
Very interesting beer. Nice and light but with a tart finish. You got a hint of cherries but not in your face, and certainly no colour. 
Not as in your face as I might have expected from the ingredient list, but a beer I really enjoyed all the same. 
Another example of what a beer with fruit can be like if it is done well...

Really looking forward to the others...


----------



## Snow (8/9/08)

Wow! Where did your family get all those?

- Snow


----------



## bconnery (8/9/08)

Snow said:


> Wow! Where did your family get all those?
> 
> - Snow



Era bottleshop, South Brisbane. Cnr of Melbourne and Grey I think it is? In a little complex called Fresh on Melbourne across from the conference centre.


----------



## bconnery (10/9/08)

Tried the Moa Tripel. 
Was a little disappointed after the quality of the Harvest. 
Colour, carbonation, head etc was all right. 
Aroma was fruity, almost a hint of bubblegum. 
Good creamy mouthfeel but I felt there was a little too much hint of alcohol and the balance was far too much towards the sweet side for me. 
This need a little more bitterness to balance it out.


----------



## kook (10/9/08)

I miss going to the Union in Greenwich (Meantime's pub). It was always nice to try something a little different to cask. Food was tasty too. Not to mention the pleasant walk through Greenwich.


----------



## geoff_tewierik (11/9/08)

Had a Union the other day Ben, mine was a gusher, so be careful with yours


----------



## bconnery (13/9/08)

geoff_tewierik said:


> Had a Union the other day Ben, mine was a gusher, so be careful with yours


My union was ok but one of the others was a bit of a gusher, can't remember which...

For those in Brisbane who haven't been already I would say go and check out Nectar at West End, right of the main street which ever that is...
Great range of beers. Meantime, plenty of Australian craft breweries, belgians, NZ beers. I was like a kid in a candy store...
No affiliation, just a man whose wallet is likely to be emptier on a regular occasion


----------



## Avit (16/9/08)

they have just started stocking Meantime London Pale Ale at Sainsbury's in the UK, i think its a great drop (never had any of the other range, i guess its easier to find down south, not in Manchester). its probably my favourite UK beer now 

i hadn't heard of the brewery before, so i had a quick look on their website, and they are now also putting out a range under the Sainsbury's 'Taste the difference' lable. i would have walked past it before now and thought, home brand beer, how good could it be? I think i will definitley be buying some (looks like a good range as well...

here is a link to their website

http://www.meantimebrewing.com/


----------

